# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Ofiusa Nova [Σταμάτιος, Σταμάτιος Φ.]

## xara

Το ξενιτεμένο, στην αρχαία Καρθαγένη


At Navantia Shipyard. Cartagena on 2008/03/22
Gross tonnage : 408

Type of ship : Passenger Ship

Flag : Panama

Dimensions : 40,01 x 10,83 x 1,96 m

Shipbuilder : Vassiliadis Bros. - Ambelaki, Salamis. Yard Number: 25

Name of ship : STAMATIOS, 2008/01.

Ex name : Stamatios F., 1976/04.

Απο: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/

----------


## xara

El Ofiusa Nova en el puerto de Ibiza.
Este barco es de la nueva compa&ntilde;ia maritima que cubrira la linea Ibiza - Formentera para transporte.
El antiguo nonbre del barco : Stamatios F. y tenia bandera de Grecia.

Πηγή: http://www.flickr.com/


Πηγή φωτο: http://www.merchantships.info/

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Βρήκα κάτι παλαιές φωτο του Σταμάτιος Φ. Οι τρείς πρώτες είναι στο Καματερό της Σαλαμίνας τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2007, χωρίς σωσίβια, και οι άλλες 2 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη τέλη Ιανουαρίου του 2008 λίγο πριν φύγει για Ισπανία. Η ειρωνία!!!! στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο είχε κατασκευαστή το 1975.

----------


## pantelis2009

OFIUSA NOVA (e.x ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΟΣ Φ) στις 27-03-2009 όπως λέει η φωτο.
Η φωτο *δεν είναι δική μου*, αλλά δεν έχω κρατήσει το όνομα του φίλου που την ανέβασε.

ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΟΣ Φ 08- OFIUSA_NOVA 27-03-2009.jpg
Υ.Γ προς τους mond. Δεν ξερω γιατί αλλά ανοίγουν μόνο οι δύο πρώτες φωτο απο το προηγούμενο ποστ. Αν δεν μπορεί να διορθωθεί
, να τις ξανα ανεβάσω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή η φωτό που παράθεσες βρίσκεται ανεβασμένη στο shipspotting, _εδώ_, και ανήκει στον _Alexander Portas_.

Στον τίτλο του θέματος αναφέρεται (σαφώς από λάθος) το όνομα "Χαράλαμπος" που ποτέ δεν είχε το πλοίο. Είχε κατασκευαστεί (όπως ήδη έχει αναφερθεί) το _1976_ στο ναυπηγείο "ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ" - Αφοι Βασιλειάδη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 5260_ και _IMO 7516096_ ως _ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΟΣ Φ_, μετονομάστηκε σε _STAMATIOS_ στις αρχές του _2008_ όταν και πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό (Ισπανία), και λίγους μήνες αργότερα στο σημερινό του όνομα, _OFIUSA NOVA_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Γιώργο για τη διευκρίνιση της φωτο.

----------


## sylver23

> Παντελή η φωτό που παράθεσες βρίσκεται ανεβασμένη στο shipspotting, _εδώ_, και ανήκει στον _Alexander Portas_.
> 
> Στον τίτλο του θέματος αναφέρεται (σαφώς από λάθος) το όνομα "Χαράλαμπος" που ποτέ δεν είχε το πλοίο. Είχε κατασκευαστεί (όπως ήδη έχει αναφερθεί) το _1976_ στο ναυπηγείο "ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ" - Αφοι Βασιλειάδη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 5260_ και _IMO 7516096_ ως _ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΟΣ Φ_, μετονομάστηκε σε _STAMATIOS_ στις αρχές του _2008_ όταν και πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό (Ισπανία), και λίγους μήνες αργότερα στο σημερινό του όνομα, _OFIUSA NOVA_.


Το έσβησα το Χαράλαμπος.Ευχαριστώ




> Υ.Γ προς τους mond. Δεν ξερω γιατί αλλά ανοίγουν μόνο οι δύο πρώτες φωτο απο το προηγούμενο ποστ. Αν δεν μπορεί να διορθωθεί
> , να τις ξανα ανεβάσω.


Παντελή τις 2 που δεν ανοίγαν τις έσβησα γιατί δεν κατάφερα να στις ανοίξω.Κάνε ενα κόπο να τις ξανα ανεβάσεις.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μερικά στοιχεία του Σταμάτιος Φ, όπως τα έστειλα και τα δημοσίευσε το περιοδικό Ε τεύχος 180/2008.
Ένα – ένα τα παλαιά ferry boat της Σαλαμίνας αφήνουν τα γνώριμα νερά που ήξεραν και φεύγουν, αφήνοντας πίσω τους μόνο καλές αναμνήσεις σε όλους εκείνους που ταξίδεψαν μαζί τους τόσα χρόνια. 
Το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΟΣ Φ κατασκευάστηκε το 1975 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα, με ναυπηγό τον κ. Ψαρομμάτη και πλοιοκτήτες ήταν τα αδέλφια Αγγελική, Ισιδώρα και Σταμάτης της οικογένειας Φουρίκη. 
Η μοναδική μετασκευή του έγινε το 1987. Το μήκος του ήταν 50 μέτρα, το πλάτος του 14 μέτρα, το βύθισμα του 1,5 μέτρο και χωρούσε 50 Ι.Χ. Η πρόωση του γινόταν με 2 μηχανές SCANIA 141 και είχαν υποδύναμη 388 ίππους έκαστη. 
Μέχρι το 2003 έκανε δρομολόγιο Παλούκια-Πέραμα και από το 2004 έως το 2007 το δρομολόγιο Φανερωμένη (Σαλαμίνος)-Νέα Πέραμο. 
Μετά πουλήθηκε σε Ισπανούς πλοιοκτήτες και έφυγε από Ελλάδα τον Ιανουάριο του 2008, αφήνοντας πίσω του τις γνώριμες θάλασσες που ήξερε.  
Κάποιοι βούρκωσαν, κάποιοι το χαιρέτησαν και κάποιοι κούνησαν ένα μαντίλι, σαν ύστατο αντίο για το μεγάλο ταξίδι που θα έκανε. Εγώ του αφιερώνω αυτές τις γραμμές και του εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια!! 

ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΟΣ Φ 03 09-09-2007.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε και σαν STAMATIOS όπως μας λέει και ο φίλος Γιώργος ...λίγο παραπάνω, όταν στις 02/02/2008 ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
Για όλους τους φίλους.

ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΟΣ Φ 05 02-02-2008.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια φωτογραφια του *Σταματιος* απο το εξαιρετικο facebook  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Σταματιος Ζαχαριας.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ας δούμε και μερικά στοιχεία του Σταμάτιος Φ, όπως τα έστειλα και τα δημοσίευσε το περιοδικό Ε τεύχος 180/2008.
> Ένα – ένα τα παλαιά ferry boat της Σαλαμίνας αφήνουν τα γνώριμα νερά που ήξεραν και φεύγουν, αφήνοντας πίσω τους μόνο καλές αναμνήσεις σε όλους εκείνους που ταξίδεψαν μαζί τους τόσα χρόνια. 
> Το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΟΣ Φ κατασκευάστηκε το 1975 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα, με ναυπηγό τον κ. Ψαρομμάτη και πλοιοκτήτες ήταν τα αδέλφια Αγγελική, Ισιδώρα και Σταμάτης της οικογένειας Φουρίκη. 
> Η μοναδική μετασκευή του έγινε το 1987. Το μήκος του ήταν 50 μέτρα, το πλάτος του 14 μέτρα, το βύθισμα του 1,5 μέτρο και χωρούσε 50 Ι.Χ. Η πρόωση του γινόταν με 2 μηχανές SCANIA 141 και είχαν υποδύναμη 388 ίππους έκαστη. 
> Μέχρι το 2003 έκανε δρομολόγιο Παλούκια-Πέραμα και από το 2004 έως το 2007 το δρομολόγιο Φανερωμένη (Σαλαμίνος)-Νέα Πέραμο. 
> Μετά πουλήθηκε σε Ισπανούς πλοιοκτήτες και έφυγε από Ελλάδα τον Ιανουάριο του 2008, αφήνοντας πίσω του τις γνώριμες θάλασσες που ήξερε.  
> Κάποιοι βούρκωσαν, κάποιοι το χαιρέτησαν και κάποιοι κούνησαν ένα μαντίλι, σαν ύστατο αντίο για το μεγάλο ταξίδι που θα έκανε. Εγώ του αφιερώνω αυτές τις γραμμές και του εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια!! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137647


Παντελη

Εδω απο την _Αργω_ του Ιανουαριου 1976 εχουμε μια καποια διαφορετικη παρουσιαση του *Σταματιος Φ.*

19760100 new ships1 Argo.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και ο Παντελής προς το παρόν δεν δύναται να απαντήσει, ας απαντήσω εγώ.

Αγαπητέ κ. Πέππα προσωπικά δεν διακρίνω κάποια διαφορετική παρουσίαση του πλοίου, παρά μόνο ότι η -σίγουρα ενδιαφέρουσα- αναφορά από την ΑΡΓΩ είναι απείρως φτωχότερη από τις πληροφορίες που είχε γράψει ο Παντελής.

Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να αναφέρεστε στο ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του πλοίου, για το οποίο ο μεν Παντελής μας έχει πληροφορήσει ότι ήταν του Παναγιωτάκη, ενώ στην ΑΡΓΩ διαβάζουμε για το ναυπηγείο Βασιλειάδη, διότι έχουμε πολλές φορές αναφερθεί στο μπέρδεμα που υπάρχει ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις δύο επωνυμίες (την έχουμε βρει και σε άλλα πλοία) και η οποία οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι η ναυπηγική εταιρεία ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αφοι Ζ. Βασιλειάδη δεν διέθετε -τουλάχιστον εκείνα τα χρόνια- δικό της χώρο ναυπήγησης και ενοικίαζε χώρο στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Στην ΑΡΓΩ λοιπόν αναφερόταν σωστά ο κατασκευαστής του πλοίου, ναυπηγείο Βασιλειάδη (όπως άλλωστε και "επίσημα" στις βάσεις δεδομένων), ενώ ο Παντελής στον χώρο όπου ουσιαστικά κατασκευάστηκε, δηλαδή το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

Τώρα αν εννοείται ως "διαφορετική παρουσίαση" τις διαφορές που βλέπουμε όσον αφορά τις μηχανές του πλοίου (που δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι ουσιαστικές διαφορές), εδώ η απάντηση είναι απλή. Μπορεί να έκανε λάθος η ΑΡΓΩ, ή μπορεί στο πέρασμα των χρόνων το πλοίο -απλούστατα- να άλλαξε μηχανές.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και ο Παντελής προς το παρόν δεν δύναται να απαντήσει, ας απαντήσω εγώ.
> 
> Αγαπητέ κ. Πέππα προσωπικά δεν διακρίνω κάποια διαφορετική παρουσίαση του πλοίου, παρά μόνο ότι η -σίγουρα ενδιαφέρουσα- αναφορά από την ΑΡΓΩ είναι απείρως φτωχότερη από τις πληροφορίες που είχε γράψει ο Παντελής.
> 
> Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να αναφέρεστε στο ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του πλοίου, για το οποίο ο μεν Παντελής μας έχει πληροφορήσει ότι ήταν του Παναγιωτάκη, ενώ στην ΑΡΓΩ διαβάζουμε για το ναυπηγείο Βασιλειάδη, διότι έχουμε πολλές φορές αναφερθεί στο μπέρδεμα που υπάρχει ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις δύο επωνυμίες (την έχουμε βρει και σε άλλα πλοία) και η οποία οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι η ναυπηγική εταιρεία ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αφοι Ζ. Βασιλειάδη δεν διέθετε -τουλάχιστον εκείνα τα χρόνια- δικό της χώρο ναυπήγησης και ενοικίαζε χώρο στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Στην ΑΡΓΩ λοιπόν αναφερόταν σωστά ο κατασκευαστής του πλοίου, ναυπηγείο Βασιλειάδη (όπως άλλωστε και "επίσημα" στις βάσεις δεδομένων), ενώ ο Παντελής στον χώρο όπου ουσιαστικά κατασκευάστηκε, δηλαδή το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
> 
> Τώρα αν εννοείται ως "διαφορετική παρουσίαση" τις διαφορές που βλέπουμε όσον αφορά τις μηχανές του πλοίου (που δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι ουσιαστικές διαφορές), εδώ η απάντηση είναι απλή. Μπορεί να έκανε λάθος η ΑΡΓΩ, ή μπορεί στο πέρασμα των χρόνων το πλοίο -απλούστατα- να άλλαξε μηχανές.



Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως κάθε μικρή μου προσθήκη γίνεται "μεγάλο θέμα συζητήσεως" απο άλλους.    Ωραία. Το Αργω δεν λέει τίποτε διαφορετικό απο ότι έγραψε ο Παντελης. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως κάθε μικρή μου προσθήκη γίνεται "μεγάλο θέμα συζητήσεως" απο άλλους.    Ωραία. Το Αργω δεν λέει τίποτε διαφορετικό απο ότι έγραψε ο Παντελης. Ευχαριστω.


Αγαπητέ φίλε ειλικρινά παραξενεύομαι με αυτή την απάντηση σας. Δεν γνωρίζω αν κάθε μικρή σας προσθήκη γίνεται "μεγάλο θέμα συζητήσεως" απο άλλους, και ειλικρινά δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Προσωπικά απάντησα με στοιχεία και με καμμία απολύτως διάθεση για επίθεση, σε ένα ποστ σας στο οποία γράψατε για κάποια "διαφορετικη παρουσιαση" και μάλιστα κατόπιν συνεννόησης με τον Παντελή. Αν επιθυμείτε να γράφετε χωρίς να επιδέχεστε απάντηση, παρακαλώ πολύ ενημερώστε με.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω για εργασίες συντήρησης σε ναυπηγείο στην Ισπανία, από όπου μπορούμε _να το δούμε_ σε μόλις χθεσινή (και όμορφη) φωτό.

----------

